# What Android Browser do you use



## theFOoL (Jun 2, 2018)

I use Ad Block Browser *LINK* as I'm posting right now. Blocks everything


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Jun 2, 2018)

I use Chrome... It doesn't block anything.


----------



## MrGenius (Jun 2, 2018)

I'm not a browser snob. I've always just used whatever's default on all my devices. Bone stock(no ad blockers etc.). Don't care how "fast" it is. As long as it works I'm fine with it.

So...Chrome...obviously.


----------



## theFOoL (Jun 2, 2018)

Since it's Android and to the devices I've used in the past I've used Chrome too Firefox and now Ad Blocker Browser. Just like how Fast *Laughs the browser is  which most phones are. Heck back when I did reviews for China tablets I used the poor default android browser back on 4.2 Android. It had the dual core RK3066


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 2, 2018)

Chrome, though i did move to Opera mini for a few days but found out that made my battery last less than a day.

With Chrome i suffer from a 'white band' that covers the entire of the notification bar like this...







When it really should be looking something like this...






Contacted google/chrome support about it and they were absolutely useless. 

Im back to getting 2 and a half days batterylife  out of my phone.


----------



## therealmeep (Jun 2, 2018)

been using ff for a long time on my phone, as well as chrome


----------



## biffzinker (Jun 2, 2018)

Opera for adblocking or Chrome when visiting TPU.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Jun 2, 2018)

I forgot I also tried Edge... Not bad at all..
It's actually a lot like chrome but faster.


----------



## theFOoL (Jun 2, 2018)

Really now? Gotta try Edge


----------



## 95Viper (Jun 2, 2018)

I switched to Edge... Not bad.


----------



## sam_86314 (Jun 2, 2018)

I use Firefox. It has full extension support on Android, so I can still use uBlock Origin.


----------



## Komshija (Jun 2, 2018)

UC Browser. I'm very satisfied with it.


----------



## csgabe (Jun 2, 2018)

Brave.


----------



## micropage7 (Jun 2, 2018)

opera mini 10 for simple browsing and opera beta 41 for main browser

i don't interested too much on newer build since it doesn't meet my need


----------



## DRDNA (Jun 2, 2018)

FF here. extensions galore.....


----------



## IceScreamer (Jun 2, 2018)

Chrome for stuff that needs my login and password since it's synced with desktop. But for regular surfing Via browser, pretty quick and light on memory.


----------



## RejZoR (Jun 4, 2018)

I'm using Opera for Android. It's by far the best browser in existence. Also comes with integrated adblock and data saving features and just works so well. The only one supporting password managers like LastPass and also has excellent syncing feature. Which can't be said for other browsers which are stupid and clumsy. So, whatever I have on desktop, I also have on my mobile. Others brag about this, but don't deliver. Opera does. Don't like their Opera Touch though. It's dumb and you're forced to use Google. No thanks. Regular Opera does everything just fine.


----------



## remixedcat (Jun 4, 2018)

dolphin, because the lastpass integration. having a full on separate app for passwords is unweidly and I wish more browsers had it.  opera seems to not likey my phone so can't use it. it seems to hate captive portals or stopps working when I make my phone a hotspot. any other browser works fine. firefox mobile is bloated and sluggish even on my nexus 6. took up close to 2-3GB as well while dolphin takes 450mb. my N6 doesn't have SD card slot so I gotta use lean software so I can actually have my own music and videos on there


----------



## BiggieShady (Jun 4, 2018)

Latest Firefox (Quantum) is much less bloated than before and hello extensions, hello uBlock Origin


----------



## scevism (Jun 4, 2018)

Netscape.


----------



## BiggieShady (Jun 4, 2018)

scevism said:


> Netscape.


Does it still show 

 while loading pages?


----------



## AltCapwn (Jun 4, 2018)

BiggieShady said:


> Does it still show View attachment 102077 while loading pages?


Nostalgia  Reminds me back at my primary school when we used to have old iMacs.

I use Firefox on my BB KeyOne with adguard  Doesn't block ads on website I know and love tho. Except youtube, it's anoying to have an ad each 2 minutes... Make it each 5 minutes at least or 10 minutes for long vid.


----------



## francisw19 (Jun 4, 2018)

Using Chrome here mostly because it syncs up with my desktop and tablet and it seems to run the smoothest on my devices (between Firefox, Chrome and Opera).

And I'm using Adguard Premium to filter ads system-wide (including Chrome traffic of course).


----------



## Nuckles56 (Jun 4, 2018)

I use firefox on my phone, ublock, https everywhere and privacy badger are all installed


----------



## enxo218 (Jun 5, 2018)

uc browser has ad block integrated and cloud boost for low speed connections


----------



## GoldenX (Jun 5, 2018)

Firefox, a lot better on RAM than the rest, while having excellent performance. Very good for my cheap 1GB Lenovo.


----------



## chaosmassive (Jun 5, 2018)

I used firefox before but it too laggy on my phone, 
so I switched to Yandex, it need to install adguard separately though.


----------



## Athlonite (Jun 5, 2018)

Opera Mini for me looks exactly the same as on my PC thanks to it's great sync system and I can still use uBlock Origin and the inbuilt ad-blocker


----------



## theFOoL (Jun 5, 2018)

The built in ad block isn't the same as with uBlock with opera. The ad block with opera is meh


----------



## Atomic77 (Jun 20, 2018)

I don’t have android but I use safari on my iPad.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 6, 2018)

I use Firefox on Android, with Ublock Origin addon, works perfect.


----------



## Crusti (Oct 5, 2018)

I use chrome as it was already installed on the phone and I see no reasons to change it to something else.


----------



## MatGrow (Oct 5, 2018)

I don't use Android, but I hate iOS default browser Safari.
I prefer Google Chrome.


----------



## RCoon (Oct 5, 2018)

Crusti said:


> I use chrome as it was already installed on the phone and I see no reasons to change it to something else.





MatGrow said:


> I don't use Android, but I hate iOS default browser Safari.
> I prefer Google Chrome.


Are you two literally just astroturfing the same threads? For what I haven't figured out yet, I'm assuming one of you is going to drop a link to a dodgy website at some point.


----------



## fangwang (Nov 9, 2018)

I use Chrome and read about Edge on this thread. Intrigued about it


----------



## Durvelle27 (Nov 9, 2018)

I’ve been using chrome for years for all my devices 

Never had any problems with it


----------



## MyTechAddiction (Nov 9, 2018)

Samsung internet browser for the night mode, ad blocking,pop up video, download video option (even youtube),can save web page.I don't have a samsung phone.Works great.


----------



## theFOoL (Nov 9, 2018)

Aww Opera... O how I remember those days but just keep coming back to Chrome ￼￼ "Even though Opera uses slightly less RAM"


----------



## JovHinner123 (Nov 20, 2018)

Chrome all the way. But for backup, I choose edge over Firefox. (I have all three installed though)

8 years ago, my answer would have been "Rockmelt". Missing that bad boy!


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Nov 20, 2018)

Tpu app mostly then chrome.


----------



## bonehead123 (Nov 20, 2018)

I use which ever one makes it easier for me to see every pron site you have been to on your phone for the past 10 years, heheheh 

But seriously, I have used them all and generally default back to Chrome for the most part......


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 20, 2018)

My main web browsers for Android are Firefox Focus;
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.mozilla.focus
And Iron;
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.iron.srware

Both offer privacy protection and run lean & clean.


----------



## dgianstefani (Nov 20, 2018)

Naked Browser Pro with adblock hosts mod.

Lightest viable browser. Excellent options.

Firefox focus is a good alt.


----------



## theFOoL (Nov 20, 2018)

I'm using the *Samsung's Internet Browser* which works fine as I'm typing this on my S8+ plus with the Adblock Extension. Had to reset my phone due to getting ads no matter what I tried to do to get rid of what I had


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 30, 2018)

just switching to opera browser as my main browser
microsoft edge is good too


----------



## XiGMAKiD (Dec 30, 2018)

Firefox and I almost never use Chrome on my PC and Android, only Chromium derivatives like Opera


----------



## 27MaD (Dec 30, 2018)

Chrome  , PC & Android.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 30, 2018)

Chrome


----------



## DR4G00N (Dec 30, 2018)

I use Chrome mostly since it's much faster than FF. That said I do like FF more for mobile because of adblock and having a better compatibility with video players, I only wish it wasn't so slow.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 30, 2018)

Chrome since im on KitKat still (refuse to upgrade to 5.1-6.0) Samsung Browser doesn't work on 4.4.2-5.1 anymore without crashing.

Puffin, but im thinking of getting another due to how limited puffin has gotten.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Dec 30, 2018)

chrome , signed in across devices, because I like having synced tabs etc and i try to keep historically monitored data to one company only ie they have my email and phone so im not letting another company have the details of my life too.

@eidairaman1 I could'nt do that , so much is on phones these days mine now Has to be latest Os and security update, it's probably only marginally safer but its got to be a bit, on a nokia 7 ,android one and i was hooked on samsung ui before , not now though the lack of stuff in the way makes using the phone much more spritely such that my old phone , now has the ggole launcher active too.


----------



## Boatvan (Dec 30, 2018)

I do not browse a lot on my phone (I use native apps for most things, such as the lovely TPU App!). When I do it is a mix of chrome and firefox. One caveat is that I use openVPN to go back to my pi-hole at home so there is some built in ad blocking without having to use an actual ad blocker. This does strain the battery slightly and some do get through though and this is mainly a function of me not customizing my pi-hole much. Getting a new phone from work that will hopefully alleviate the battery issue since my current Pixel has been heavily used for 1.5 years.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 30, 2018)

DR4G00N said:


> I use Chrome mostly since it's much faster than FF. That said I do like FF more for mobile because of adblock and having a better compatibility with video players, I only wish it wasn't so slow.


It's not *that* slow..


----------



## LFaWolf (Dec 30, 2018)

I have an Amazon Fire tablet 8 HD 2018 version. I use the default Silk browser but I do have chrome, Firefox and Edge installed.


----------



## Totally (Dec 30, 2018)

Opera mobile, not the mini version, is the best I've used so far and has a built in adblocker that actually works and doesn't trigger anti-adblock scripts on sites. Only downside is that you can set a default user agent and have to toggle it on a per tab basis.


----------



## GoldenX (Dec 30, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> It's not *that* slow..


It is on cheap CPUs, something I miss of using Chrome on my phone.
The RAM savings offset it anyway.


----------



## E-Bear (Jan 3, 2019)

Firefox Focus


----------



## GoldenX (Jan 9, 2019)

Testing Brave, it's Chromium but with the Mozilla philosophy. Using a beta to have bookmark sync, it's great so far, both in mobile and desktop.


----------



## Deleted member 158293 (Jan 9, 2019)

Duckduckgo


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Jan 9, 2019)

Chrome *shrugs* I don't browse often enough on my phone to really care. I use Edge on my PC's though.


----------



## GoldenX (Jan 9, 2019)

ArbitraryAffection said:


> Chrome *shrugs* I don't browse often enough on my phone to really care. I use Edge on my PC's though.


Edge on Android is basically Chrome, and you can keep the bookmarks.


----------



## IceShroom (Jan 9, 2019)

Firefox with uBlock Origin and Ghostery.


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 9, 2019)

Turn to opera 48
The ads blocker looks better than the newer one


----------



## aliovalio (Jan 9, 2019)

I wouldnt shift away from Chrome, honestly I feel it's the most optimized but yeah, clogs up a looot of memory


----------



## Rand (Jan 10, 2019)

Chrome, always chrome


----------



## sepheronx (Jan 10, 2019)

Yandex.

Not only do I support my fellow Comrades, but also, I like various features like: Turbo page and Turbo video, and Yandex Translate, which works much better than google translate.

Plus I use Yandex features like Yandex Drive and others.


----------



## johnspack (Jan 13, 2019)

Firefox, can't help myself...  works great on my s7


----------



## johnspack (Jan 15, 2019)

I just got an s7 running oreo,  and I can still say firefox is the best!


----------



## johnspack (Jan 17, 2019)

Sorry didn't mean to repost that..  booboo.  But seriously use ublock mobile.  And Blockada.  Android is so full of ads.  Also install and use f-droid.  You won't regret it.


----------



## Kissamies (Jan 17, 2019)

Been using Chrome since I got my first Android phone 3½yrs ago. Well, used it with iPhone also.


----------



## JovHinner123 (Jan 19, 2019)

yakk said:


> Duckduckgo



Hmm interesting. Is it any good?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 19, 2019)

JovHinner123 said:


> Hmm interesting. Is it any good?


It's very useful if you're concerned about privacy.


----------



## johnspack (Jan 20, 2019)

On mobile firefox here and can say airvpn works fine.... always use a VPN


----------



## Miguel2013 (Jan 20, 2019)

I use links2 for android, it shows everything in a terminal window.


----------



## JovHinner123 (Jan 20, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> It's very useful if you're concerned about privacy.


Hmm seems good to me. Might try it in the next days. Thanks


----------



## GoldenX (Jan 25, 2019)

Chrome announced that they are going to block ad-blockers in Chrome AND Chromium, so they affected Brave, Opera, (future) Edge, etc.
I'm back to good olde Firefox.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 25, 2019)

GoldenX said:


> Chrome announced that they are going to block ad-blockers in Chrome AND Chromium, so they affected Brave, Opera, (future) Edge, etc.
> I'm back to good olde Firefox.


There just one problem with that; Chromium is open source. And the open source community will not allow such a limitation. Now Google's in-house version, Chrome, might do what you described, but all other version made by others will be having none of it. Still, Firefox is good so go with it!


----------



## GoldenX (Jan 25, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> There just one problem with that; Chromium is open source. And the open source community will not allow such a limitation. Now Google's in-house version, Chrome, might do what you described, but all other version made by others will be having none of it. Still, Firefox is good so go with it!


Chromium is almost never audited, and every time they did it, they found a Google blob hidden somewhere.
We need a fork, now.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 25, 2019)

GoldenX said:


> Chromium is almost never audited, and every time they did it, they found a Google blob hidden somewhere.
> We need a fork, now.


Everyone who makes their own variant of Chromium is a literal and technical fork of the project and because of the way the code is compiled, every one of those devs would have to check for unwanted/un-needed/extra code. Most go out of their way to check for those kinds of things and remove them.


----------



## GoldenX (Jan 25, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> Everyone who makes their own variant of Chromium is a literal and technical fork of the project and because of the way the code is compiled, every one of those devs would have to check for unwanted/un-needed/extra code. Most go out of their way to check for those kinds of things and remove them.


On most projects Chromium is a dependency, they even respect the version number. That's not a proper fork.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 25, 2019)

GoldenX said:


> On most projects Chromium is a dependency, they even respect the version number.


That is for compatibility and functionality reasons, the core code is still modified...


GoldenX said:


> That's not a proper fork.


...and when you modify the core code it becomes a fork by definition, even if not officially.


----------



## GoldenX (Jan 25, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> That is for compatibility and functionality reasons, the core code is still modified...
> 
> ...and when you modify the core code it becomes a fork by definition, even if not officially.


We still need a proper official fork, before it's impossible to audit like systemd.


----------



## Candor (Jan 25, 2019)

Tried a few browsers years ago, Dolphin..Firefox...

Can't be bothered anymore...just use Chrome.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 25, 2019)

Candor said:


> Can't be bothered anymore...just use Chrome.


That's just lazy that is. Look up "Iron" in the Play store. Much better than Chrome in every aspect.


----------



## Candor (Jan 25, 2019)

Yeah read the reviews. Not interested. I rarely browse on my phone anyway.


----------



## Khonjel (Mar 4, 2019)

Lol. Opera Mini on mobile and Opera on PC.

Mostly for Sync purposes.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 4, 2019)

Khonjel said:


> Lol. Opera Mini on mobile and Opera on PC.
> 
> *Mostly for Sync purposes.*


And that is where Opera shines a bit brighter than other browsers. Sure Google, Mozilla, Apple and Microsoft have sync features, but Opera's seems to be the best, from what I've seen.


----------

